# Rename photo?



## Driffert (Mar 3, 2016)

can you rename a photo in LR mobile.  If not, will it be a future feature


----------



## DGStinner (Mar 3, 2016)

No, you cannot rename a photo in Lr Mobile.  If you're not syncing it back to your computer (assuming you're not on CC), why would you want to rename the photo?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 3, 2016)

Driffert said:


> If not, will it be a future feature



Who knows...


----------



## Driffert (Mar 3, 2016)

DGStinner said:


> No, you cannot rename a photo in Lr Mobile.  If you're not syncing it back to your computer (assuming you're not on CC), why would you want to rename the photo?


I am on Lightroom cc.  I do most of my preliminary adjustments on mobile which syncs back to my computer.  It would just be more handy if I was able to rename if needed while in mobile.


----------

